# BaltiCCycle 2006 BIG CYCLING EXPEDITION AROUND THE BALTIC SEA



## balticcycle (May 25, 2006)

Welcome to Crotos Travellers Association

JOIN US FOR THE BIG CYCLING EXPEDITION
AROUND THE BALTIC SEA

Start and finish in  
Copenhagen

June 30th –  September 8th, 2006
http://www.bicycle.pl
If you have any questions pls contact us: info@bicycle.pl

Join us whenever you like and for how long you like!
Get a feeling of CROTO expeditions!

This year our route will be split into several stages: Copenhagen - Rostock - Gdansk - Tallin - Sankt Petersburg - Helsinki - Stockholm - Copenhagen:. It is up to you to decide when and for how long you want to join us – for one day, one week or just decide to cycle with us the whole distance.

See you on the road!

Everybody can take part in the expedition; there are no age limits. The route is prepared in such a way that everyone can make it. The professional cyclists will not get bored and the “Sunday” ones will not get exhausted. Each participant will get a detailed map of the route with „worth to be seen” places on the way marked on it. The cyclists on the road never form one, big group  – it is up to you to decide fast to go, whether you want to visit all the  „places worth seeing” or just … all pubs on the way. Usually the cyclists split into small groups and only meet in the evening at a place where we stay for the night.  You can always contact us by phone and ask for help. Please note that we do not provide bicycles, tents and other travelling equipment. We give you the choice to let us to carry your luggage though.


You can join us whenever you like for how long you you like – check the route and join us for one day, one week or just the whole distance!
To make it happen fill in the registration form, read the participation rules and pay the membership fee. Then the only thing to be done is to join us and... off the road!

See you on the road!


----------

